# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Diário do Meu Aquário >  Renovação do "Aquário cubo  1,50x1,00x65-975 L

## João A Alves

Finalmente aqui vai o meu novo projecto um cubo (não é bem) de 1,50x1,00x65, 975 L mais 200 da sump.
Ainda falta a iluminação que vem no sábado e as 2 tunzes 6100 e o multicontrulador para a circulação, que espero que chegue.
Bom aqui vai.

*SETUP*

-Aquário 1,50x1,00x65 975 L 
-Sump 1.00x50x40 180 L 
-Escumador ATI 250
-Bomba de retorno Eheim 1262 
-Circulação  2 bombas Tunse 6100+multicuntrulador 7095
-Reactor de Kalkwasser Deltec KM 500 
-Osmorregulador Deltec 
-Iluminação HQI 2x250w+4X80W T5 (Rui Alves) 
-DSB 10 cm
-Rocha viva neste momento ai uns 120kg
-Reactor de cálcio Deltec 601
-


Só assim é que ficaram contentes



É só o começo

Fiquem bem

João Alves

----------


## Ingo Barao

PARABENS
granda monstro :tutasla:

----------


## MarioMarques

Muito Bom...
Já agora... como foi a aprovação desse "monstro" na sala?

----------


## João A Alves

Boas 

A aprovação foi pelo gosto. :Xmascheers:  

João Alves

----------


## MarioMarques

Cá em casa não seria nada facil...
eeheheheh

Boa Sorte, pois será com certeza uma referência num futuro próximo.

----------


## José Alves

Sim senhor, uma grande montagem   :yb665:  . Segundo o que sei, até fui preciso uma grua  :yb624:  .
Parabéns, um bom começo e que ele prolongue-se sempre. :SbOk:

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Gostei.

----------


## João A Alves

Boas

Obrigado pelos elogios.




> Segundo o que sei, até fui preciso uma grua


Zé é verdade foi cá um trabalho, mas correu tudo bem. Zé como soubeste?


João Alves

----------


## Luis Carrilho

Hehe mais um convertido ao cubismo. :SbSourire2:  
Parabens João pelo bom gosto. :SbOk3:

----------


## José Alves

[QUOTE=João A Alves]Boas

Obrigado pelos elogios.




> Zé é verdade foi cá um trabalho, mas correu tudo bem. Zé como soubeste?
> 
> 
> João Alves


 :yb624:   :yb624:  Calhou em conversa, num grupo de amigos....'as águas correm e a filtração e um mal necessário'....mas como a cantiga diz  :SbSourire:   ' não sou o único, não sou o único a olhar para o céu (prédio).  :yb668:  
O que vale, é que neste hobby, todas as barreiras tornam-se ultrapassáveis. E as dificuldades, são o nosso dia dia. Mas, com alguma paciência e engenho, lá vamos vencendo-as. Prova disso, o teu caso entre muitos outros. :Palmas:

----------


## João A Alves

Boas

Zé tens tens toda a razão, quando se quer e se tem gosto, á sempre uma solução.
Só uma observação, não foi grua, mas sim um carro com as escadas rolantes.
Mas tanto faz quer uma quer a outra ele tinha era que entrar.

Fica bem  :Xmascheers:  

João Alves

----------


## Luis Carrilho

Boas João,
Já agora em relação á iluminação,qual foi a tua opção?? :EEK!:

----------


## Luis Miguel Ferreira

boas.... sim senhora de tirar o  :Olá:  , boa continuaçao...

----------


## João A Alves

Boas Luis

A iluminação segui o concelho do Rui Alves que são 2x250w + 4xde 80w t5.
Já agora informo-te, que de facto o aquário em tipo cubo é espetacular, como deve ser do teu conhecimento.
Eu já tinha visto o do Marco Madeira, e fiquei impressionado, mas agora com um em casa  á mais tempo para se tirar conclusões.

Fica bem

João Alves

----------


## João Castelo

:yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:  morro de inveja  :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:  

Lindo aquário.É uma evolução a acompanhar.

Um grande abraço,

JC

----------


## João M Monteiro

Para além do aquário, parabéns pelas duas sereias !

Esse pygoplites já vinha do aqua antigo ou é novo ? Tem-se portado bem ?

Agora é que vais ver o Naso a crescer..crescer...

----------


## João A Alves

Boas João Monteiro

Já vem tudo do antigo, as sereias é que são o que mais gosto.

Um Abraço

João Alves

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Boas Luis
> 
> A iluminação segui o concelho do Rui Alves que são 2x250w + 4xde 80w t5.
> Já agora informo-te, que de facto o aquário em tipo cubo é espetacular, como deve ser do teu conhecimento.
> Eu já tinha visto o do Marco Madeira, e fiquei impressionado, mas agora com um em casa  á mais tempo para se tirar conclusões.
> 
> Fica bem
> 
> João Alves


Tanbem me converti ao cubismo por causa do Marco :SbSourire2:  ,mas o meu vai ser um bocadinho mais pequeno que os vossos,senão a EDP manda-me prá sopa dos pobres. :yb624:   :yb624:  
E só por curiosidade,qual foi a espessura do vidro para construir esse bicho?? :EEK!:

----------


## João A Alves

Boas

O vidro é de 15mm, enquanto á EDP tenho o bi-horario e tem que se poupar no que se poder.

Fica bem :Xmascheers:  

João Alves

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Boas
> 
> O vidro é de 15mm, enquanto á EDP tenho o bi-horario e tem que se poupar no que se poder.
> 
> Fica bem 
> 
> João Alves


Então o meu fica bem em 12mm. :SbOk3:

----------


## João A Alves

quando mandares fazer informa-te.

João Alves :Xmascheers:

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> quando mandares fazer infprma-te.
> 
> João Alves


Estou informado :SbSourire:  ,até podia fazer em 10mm,mas como não gosto de correr riscos,a encomenda foi feita em 12mm. :SbOk3:

----------


## João A Alves

Qual é o tamanho?
E para quamdo? :Xmascheers:  

João Alves :Xmassmile:

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Qual é o tamanho?
> E para quamdo? 
> 
> João Alves


97x90x60=524lt. :SbOk3:

----------


## João A Alves

Boa sorte para ti eo teu novo aquário.
Se precisares de alguma ajuda, estamos cá para isso.

João Alves :Xmascheers:

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

João, quando é que temos fotos com a nova iluminação? Que material vai utilizar para revestir a estrutura? Aposto que as tuas filhas ficaram tristes quando encheste o aquário, dava uma excelente piscina de bolas de esponja!

Luis Carrilho, 12 mm fica óptimo, convém levar travamentos (10cm) a toda a volta (à francesa).

----------


## João A Alves

Boas, Ricardo




> Aposto que as tuas filhas ficaram tristes quando encheste o aquário, dava uma excelente piscina de bolas de esponja!


Não são duas raparigas mas sim um rapaz(o que está sentado) e uma rapariga(a que está em pé).
Quanto as bolas de esponja eles até iriam gostar.





> João, quando é que temos fotos com a nova iluminação?


Dentro de dias a calha chega, depois ponho as fotos.




> Que material vai utilizar para revestir a estrutura?


Ainda não sei bem.O que sugeres?
Quando quiseres dar cá um salto é só dizeres.

João Alves :Xmascheers:

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Boa sorte para ti eo teu novo aquário.
> Se precisares de alguma ajuda, estamos cá para isso.
> 
> João Alves


Obrigado João,a titulo de curiosidade posso-te dizer que fui hoje de manhã encomendar o aquario e que a pessoa que o vai fazer,é a mesma que fez o teu,por isso como vês estou em boas mãos. :SbOk3:

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Luis Carrilho, 12 mm fica óptimo, convém levar travamentos (10cm) a toda a volta (à francesa).


Boas Ricardo,
O aqua vai levar traves francesas a toda a volta,mas não tão largas,pois alem de ficar esteticamente horrivel,tanbem não há essa necessidade toda de reforço,já que a altura é de apenas 60cm e descontando a altura a que fica o pente da coluna seca,a coluna de agua ficará com uns 53/54cm de altura no maximo,dai que deixei ao critério da pessoa que o vai fazer,mas ficou logo ponto assente que nunca terão mais de 8cm de largura. :SbOk3:

----------


## João A Alves

Então se foste atendido pelo Rui, estás em boas mãos.
Ele é espetacular. :Xmascheers:  

João Alves :Xmassmile:

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Então se foste atendido pelo Rui, estás em boas mãos.
> Ele é espetacular. 
> 
> João Alves


Sem duvida,ainda estivemos um bom bocado á conversa,fiquei surpreendido pela simpatia com que me atendeu  :Pracima:  e vê-se que é uma pessoa que tem um certo prazer no trabalho que faz,alias mostrou-me um que tinha acabado de fazer e estava 5*****,como o meu tanbem é um cubo ,o teu e o do Marco acabaram por vir logo á baila. :SbSourire2:  
O Rui vai estar uns dias de ferias,dai que só devo ter o aqua pronto lá prá 2ª semana de Janeiro,mas tanbem não tenho grande pressa,até pq (e isto é em 1ª mão :SbSourire19:  )surgiu-me a hipotese de mudar de casa no inicio de Março e como ainda está em fase de construção(e caso o negocio avance mesmo),já tenho ideias para deixar a zona do aqua completamente "artilhada" :SbRequin2:  ,ou seja com canalização de agua proveniente da osmose,esgoto pra retirar agua directamente,2 ou 3 tomadas directas do quadro,tubagem embutida para um refugio remoto do outro lado da parede,passagem aberta para o exterior para a tubagem do refrigerador etc etc,dai que caso o negocio tenha pernas pra andar,nem sequer chego a montar o aqua aqui. :SbSourire:

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Os meus parabens ,esta muito bom e tem um tamanho invejavel....
Que corra tudo bem,pois na minha opnioao daqui a uns tempos esta espetacular...ta no bom caminho!!!

----------


## João A Alves

Boas Luis

Espero que consigas trocar de casa, porque fazendo tudo de raiz é muito melhor, e podesse fazer como se quer.
Então só lá para Fevereiro é que começas a montar o bicho?
Que equipamentos vais colocar? Iluminação? :Xmascheers:  

João Alves :Xmassmile:

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Boas Luis
> 
> Espero que consigas trocar de casa, porque fazendo tudo de raiz é muito melhor, e podesse fazer como se quer.
> Então só lá para Fevereiro é que começas a montar o bicho?
> Que equipamentos vais colocar? Iluminação? 
> 
> João Alves


Boas João,
Realmente tanbem estou a fazer figas pra que o negocio se concretize,mas é melhor não embandeirar em arco antes de tempo. :Admirado:  
A montagem fica assim suspensa até saber se mudo de casa ou não,no entanto mesmo que mude a montagem é a mesma que já estava pensada,com a diferença que fica logo tudo preparado de raiz o que é optimo. :Pracima:  
O aquario já sabes qual é,o escumador é um Aqua Medic Shorty II,vou usar uma bomba de retorno potente pra aumentar a circulação com 6 saidas a forçarem a agua em relação á coluna seco,o uso de 2 SCWD ainda está por decidir,conto com o Rogerio para me fazer o reactor de kalkwasser(de inicio não vou usar reactor de calcio),estou a pensar fazer um refugio superior(se fôr na casa nova fica remoto,ou seja do outro lado da parede)com iluminação a contra-ciclo,circulação interior com uma Tunze 6100 e talvez com 2 das novas nano stream em pontos mais "sensiveis",a iluminação é que está completamente definida,vai levar um projector HQI de 400w(estou seriamente inclinado para os Lumenarc III)complementado com uma calha de 4x39w T5 só de actinicas. :SbSourire2:  
Parece-te bem?...se tiveres sugestões ou criticas a fazer,serão como é obvio bem vindas. :SbOk3:

----------


## João A Alves

Não é preciso fazer sugestões, acho que está tudo bem pensado, :Pracima: .
Que corra tu bem, assim espero.
Depois vai dando noticias. :Xmascheers:  

João Alves :Xmassmile:

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Não é preciso fazer sugestões, acho que está tudo bem pensado,.
> Que corra tu bem, assim espero.
> Depois vai dando noticias. 
> 
> João Alves


O mesmo te digo a ti e quando puderes coloca ai mais umas fotozitas. :SbOk3:

----------


## João A Alves

ok, lá mais para a frente. :Xmascheers:  

João Alves :Xmassmile:

----------


## Rui Manuel Melo

> Boa sorte para ti eo teu novo aquário.
> Se precisares de alguma ajuda, estamos cá para isso.
> 
> João Alves


 :Olá:  e parabens 
estou a gostar de ver depois de montado
espero ir acompanhando o desenvolvimento desse "tanque"
um abraço ate sempre

----------


## João A Alves

Boas

Aqui vai una actualização do aquário, já com a calha de iluminação e mais rocha.






























Fiquem bem e boas festas

João Alves

----------


## Luis Miguel Ferreira

...bem isto e que era uma prenda de natal :SbSourire:  ....
esta um espectaculo...boa continuaçao
boas festas

----------


## Rui Manuel Melo

parabens esta muito giro uma bela prenda de final de ano .
mais uma grande aventura para os anos que viraõ

----------


## Luis Carrilho

Boas João,
Estou a gostar muito da evolução desse cubo :SbOk3:  ,parece-me que vamos ter ai outro aquario de eleição e espero ter oportunidade de ver isso ao vivo um dia destes. :SbSourire2:  
Já agora João,mostra ai umas fotos com as HQI ligadas. :Cool:

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas Joao
Esta ficar muito so, so tenho uma coisa dizer endireita a tridacna que esta tombada :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## João Castelo

João,

Estásse a compor.

Estás a construir um excelente áqua. 

Tens uma bela colecção de peixes.

Parabêns.

Vai actualizando as fotos.

Um abraço,

JC

----------


## João A Alves

Boas 

Obrigado pelos elogios, mas ainda está no começo.




> parece-me que vamos ter ai outro aquario de eleição e espero ter oportunidade de ver isso ao vivo um dia destes.


Luis é quando quiseres, é só ligar e combinar.




> Já agora João,mostra ai umas fotos com as HQI ligadas.


Luis as HQI estão ligadas, só que tem de ser trocadas, poeque em vez de 10.000 são de 6.500, o Rui está á espera das de 10.000, e isto foi para desenrrascar por causa dos corais.

Boas Marcos




> Esta ficar muito so, so tenho uma coisa dizer endireita a tridacna que esta tombada


Já foi posta correctamente.

Boas João Castelo

Um abraço.

João Alves

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Espectáculo!

As fotos também estão óptimas, que máquina usas?

O Pygoplites porta-se bem?? É preciso coragem... boa sorte e alimenta-o bem!

----------


## João A Alves

Boas Ricardo




> As fotos também estão óptimas, que máquina usas?


Usei a Nikon DS 70, que pedi a um colega meu,que é um espectáculo.




> O Pygoplites porta-se bem?? É preciso coragem... boa sorte e alimenta-o bem!


Sim agora porta-se bem, no prencipio é que parecia uma galinha.
Agora já come todo o tipo de comida.

Fica bem

João Alves

----------


## João A Alves

Boas 

Precisava de ideias para tapar a luz que sai da calha.
É que estando sentado no sofá fica-se encandiado.Vejam nas fotos que estão mais a baixo e digam-me alguma coisa

João Alves

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Boas 
> 
> Precisava de ideias para tapar a luz que sai da calha.
> É que estando sentado no sofá fica-se encandiado.Vejam nas fotos que estão mais a baixo e digam-me alguma coisa
> 
> João Alves


Boas João,
Eu fazia uma estrutura em madeira ou contraplacado maritimo(o mais fina e leve possivel)para rodear a calha,mas tinhas que fazer com que um dos lados fosse articulado para poderes dár de comer e fazer alguma manutenção basica,em principio tanbem é que vou fazer(provavelmente mandar fazer,pois sou um azelha com os trabalhos em madeira :Admirado:  ).

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

:Xmassmile:  Olá Joâo

Penso que é facil resolveres o problema da luz que sai do aquário e provoca o encandeamento, podes usar acrilico preto de 3 mm p. ex. e com umas tiras de 10 cm ou mais se entenderes em toda a volta da calha e fixa-las com umas dobradiças para poderes regular o angulo da iluminação até onde quizeres sem que esta saia do aquário, caso pretendas podes ainda colar na parte de dentro uma pelicula ou chapa de aluminio para ajudar como reflector oposto e assim aproveitas toda a luminosidade que a calha te possa oferecer para dentro do aquário.

Um abraço

----------


## Tiago Garcia

Boas João,

Antes demais, os meus parabens pelo teu aquário (está muito bom) :Olá:  
Quanto ao "chapeu" para o aquario, sempre podes utilizar poliuretano expandido (aquele azul utilizado no interior das paredes das casas).
Muito facil de utilizar e extremamente leve e já traz um "rebordo" que serve como "suporte" para pores em cima do aquario!!
Se tiveres dúvidas podes-me ligar para te melhor esclarecer :SbOk3:  .

Atentamente,

----------


## João Castelo

João,

Não dá para aplicar reflectores?

Podes aplicar nas lampadas para a protecção frontal e lateral, com jeito, poderias aplicar também discretamente.

Sempre terias um melhor aproveitamento de luz.

Um abraço,

JC

----------


## João A Alves

Boas 

Aqui ficam umas fotos expetaculares tiradas por um colega nosso Pedro Conceição.


































































João Alves

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Olá João,

Coitado do Pygoplites, ou coitados dos corais!!! Alimenta-o bem e boa sorte!

Deste-lhe bem na rocha viva joão!!!

Boas fotos Pedro!!!

Abraço

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> Coitado do Pygoplites, ou coitados dos corais!!! Alimenta-o bem e boa sorte!


O Pygoplytes vai viajar comigo até Coimbra e depois para Leiria para casa do Grande Serrano!!! Penso que seja por isso que está ali!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## João A Alves

Boas Ricardo




> Colocada por Ricardo Rodrigues
> Coitado do Pygoplites, ou coitados dos corais!!!


Já lhe arranjei casa nova.




> Colocada por Ricardo Rodrigeus.
> Deste-lhe bem na rocha viva joão!!!


Teve que ser, por tudo logo de inicio.


Boas Diogo




> O Pygoplytes vai viajar comigo até Coimbra e depois para Leiria para casa do Grande Serrano!!! Penso que seja por isso que está ali!


Tens toda a razão Diogo. 
Como queres fazer. Queres vir cá a minha casa buscá-lo?

João Alves

----------


## Ingo Barao

granda joao
sim senhor...
e de tirar o chapeu :Olá:  
usei as fotos do teu aqua para viciar mais um :SbSourire2:  
um granda abraco

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

No Sábado fiz uma pequena visita ao João e como sempre tirei umas fotos... Deixo-Vos apenas 3 pois de todas as que fiz, penso que são as melhores:







Parabéns ao João pelo grande aquário (com muito futuro) que tem.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## João A Alves

Boas

Obrigado a todos voçês pelos vossos comentários, mas ainda está no inicio, ainda falta muita coisa, vai aos poucos.
Diogo, obrigado pelas fotos e tamêm pela visita e quem te acompanhou, Luis Rosa e César pinto.

Um abraço para todos

João Alves

----------


## Paulo Serrano

João
O meus parabens sim senhora lindo o teua aqua.
Em relação ao peixe está bem e de saude começou a comer nodia que entrou e foi logo ter com os outros bacalhaus que tenho sem problema.
Um abraço e obrigado.

----------


## João A Alves

Boas Paulo

Obrigado pelo elogio.
Ainda bem que está tudo a correr bem com o peixe.

Um abraço 

João Alves

----------


## Filippo

Complimenti bell'oggetto.
elogia objeto bonito

----------


## João A Alves

Boas 

Cá vão mais umas fotos novas, da colocação do móvel do aquário.







Apreciem

João Alves

----------


## Luis Carrilho

Boas João,
GOSTEI,isso ficou 5*****. :Pracima:   :Pracima:  
Que material é esse?madeira normal,mdf,contraplacado maritimo folheado??
E o tom,é mogno??
Foste tu que montaste isso??onde é que mandaste fazer as peças??
Faço votos para que esse cubo vá evoluindo da melhor maneira,para já parece-me tudo bem encaminhado. :SbOk3:

----------


## Luis Rosa

João nem parece o mesmo aquário! Está mesmo um espanto! Esse móvel é so de encostar?


Cumps

----------


## João A Alves

Boas Luis Carrilho

Como vai o teu aquário,está quase ou não?




> Colocada por Luis Carrilho
> Que material é esse?madeira normal,mdf,contraplacado maritimo folheado??
> E o tom,é mogno??


O material é mdf, o tom é mogno, de seguida deram-lhe verniz maritimo 2 de mãos




> Colocada por Luis Carrilho
> Foste tu que montaste isso??onde é que mandaste fazer as peças??


Mandei fazer numa marcenaria aqui perto de mim.
Quando vieres ver do teu bichinho, se quiseres dar cá um pulo é só dizeres, já não estás muito longe de minha casa.

Um abraço

Olá Luis Rosa




> Colocada por Luis Rosa
> João nem parece o mesmo aquário! Está mesmo um espanto! Esse móvel é so de encostar?


É verdade já não parece o mesmo, o móvel está aparafusado ao tubo galvanizado, é que era muito grande para ficar solto, mais tarde começava a abrir. 
Em cima é só de encaixe, tem umas ripas interiores com a largura do vidro 15mm encaixa depois é só puxar para fora.
Se quiseres ver melhor é só dizeres, já sabes onde fica a casa, não há problema nenhum.

Um abraço

João Alves

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Boas Luis Carrilho
> 
> Como vai o teu aquário,está quase ou não?
> 
> 
> 
> O material é mdf, o tom é mogno, de seguida deram-lhe verniz maritimo 2 de mãos
> 
> 
> ...


Boas João,
Pois...o meu encontra-se em standby pq enquanto não acabarem as obras não há mesmo hipotese,custa mas há que saber esperar. :yb663:   :yb663:  
Póde ser que quando fôr buscar o meu ai á vidromoldura se possa combinar uma visita ai a casa pra ver isso ao vivo,de momento o problema é arranjar alguem com uma carrinha para o poder ir buscar,pq eles não fazem entregas como sabes. :Admirado:  
E já agora o preço desse movél foi simpatico ou nem por isso??éra capaz de ser uma boa opção para mandar fazer o meu. :SbSourire2:

----------


## João A Alves

Oi




> Póde ser que quando fôr buscar o meu ai á vidromoldura se possa combinar uma visita ai a casa pra ver isso ao vivo


Ok por mim está tudo bem. Não é preciso ser só quando vieres buscar o teu, se vieres para estes lados por alguma razão é só dizeres e combinarmos.
O desejo de o ver é muito grande, eu sei com é. :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  





> E já agora o preço desse movél foi simpatico ou nem por isso??éra capaz de ser uma boa opção para mandar fazer o meu.


Ficou-me por 250 euros com tudo feito. :yb620:  

Fica bem

João Alves

----------


## Luis Carrilho

Ólha lá João,para teres acesso a mexer no interior do aqua,tens que retirar a "tampa" superior por completo??é que se assim fôr não me parece muito pratico. :Admirado:

----------


## João A Alves

A tampa de cima é só puxar que ela sai, não tem a parte de trás, tem só umas ripas do lado interior com um espaço de 15mm para encaixar no vidro, sai fácilmente.

João Alves

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> A tampa de cima é só puxar que ela sai, não tem a parte de trás, tem só umas ripas do lado interior com um espaço de 15mm para encaixar no vidro, sai fácilmente.
> 
> João Alves


Hummm...estou a ver. :Pracima:  
Já agora João,já tens as duas Tunzes 6100 e o multicontrolador a bombar??como sabes tenho aqui uns brinquedos desses e gostava de ouvir algumas impressões de quem os tem a funcionar. :SbSourire2:

----------


## João A Alves

> Colocada por Luis Carrilho
> Já agora João,já tens as duas Tunzes 6100 e o multicontrolador a bombar??como sabes tenho aqui uns brinquedos desses e gostava de ouvir algumas impressões de quem os tem a funcionar


Não, ainda não tenho as bombas estou á espera que cheguem .

João Alves

----------


## Luis Rosa

Ficou mesmo muito bom! Eu estou a pensar construir com a ajuda do meu pai, uma cobertura em madeira para a estrutura do novo aquário! Sempre se poupa uns trocos!

----------


## João A Alves

Boas




> Ficou mesmo muito bom! Eu estou a pensar construir com a ajuda do meu pai, uma cobertura em madeira para a estrutura do novo aquário! Sempre se poupa uns trocos!


Luis se puderes poupar algum trocos é sempre bom.
Dá para outras coisas.

João Alves

----------


## Aderito Pereira

Muito bom... gostei.

Podes informar-me onde mandaste fazer o móvel e a parte de cima do teu espectacular aquário? Como moro perto era uma hipótese para mandar fazer para o meu.

Obrigado.

----------


## João A Alves

Boas Aderito

Mandei-te mp

João Alves

----------


## Luis Carrilho

Boas João,
Então essas Tunze já chegaram?

----------


## João A Alves

Boas Luis

Não ainda não chegaram.
Como vai o teu aquário? Já o montastes?

João Alves

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Boas Luis
> 
> Não ainda não chegaram.
> Como vai o teu aquário? Já o montastes?
> 
> João Alves


Não João,isto tá encravado :Icon Cry:  ,mas não há stress. :SbOk3:

----------


## João A Alves

Boas Luis

Á problema com a casa?
Para quando é essa visita, que anunciastes.

Fica bem

João Alves

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Boas Luis
> 
> Á problema com a casa?
> Para quando é essa visita, que anunciastes.
> 
> Fica bem
> 
> João Alves


Há :Icon Cry:  ,no meu tópico falo nisso,um vizinho(pouco)anonimo resolveu dár uma de cidadão exemplar e foi fazer queixa á Camara que algumas das obras não estavam no projecto inicial,resultado,obras embargadas,novo projecto feito e entregue,pedido de licenças feito e multa paga.
Enquanto não vier tudo aprovado não se podem fazer mais obras,enfim...
Se te referes a uma visita ai a tua casa,não sei quando poderá ser,mas depois combinamos. :SbOk3:

----------


## Aderito Pereira

João Alves, que grande aquário.... está no bom caminho, tem mesmo muito potencial. 
Gostei de o ver ao vivo. É mesmo grande..... :SbOk3:  

Agora é apreciar!  :SbBravo:

----------


## João A Alves

Boas Luis

É verdade, ás vezes aprecem assim umas ovelhas estremalhadas, mas enfim é preciso haver paciência.
Fica bem

Boas Adérito

Obrigado pelo elogio, agora é paciência para o encher.
Vai devagarinho.

Fica bem

João A Alves

----------


## João A Alves

Boas

Aqui vão umas fotos do crescimento dos meus corais, com três meses.










João A Alves

----------


## João A Alves

Boas 

Aqui vão mais umas fotos com novos habitantes.





















Fiquem bem

João A Alves

----------


## João A Alves

Boas 

Mais umas fotos com novos elementos.

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

Um abraço

João A Alves

----------


## Luis Carrilho

Boas João,está a evoluir muito bem,os meus parabens. :SbOk3:  
Como não há maneira de poder montar o meu,sempre vou "lavando os olhos" com o teu e o do Marco. :SbSourire2:  
Só um apárte João,desististe de montar as Tunze,ou estão ai algures camufladas??

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Muito bom João! Os hepatus portam-se bem um com o outro? Dá-lhes bastante Nori que eles gostam muito (apesar de se mostrarem pouco receptivos ao início).

2 sugestões apenas, se for ainda possível, substituir a grelha de escoamento da coluna seca por uma em acrílico transparente (tornando-a muito menos visível). Substituir as bombas que tens penduradas por nano-stream.

----------


## João A Alves

Boas




> Só um apárte João,desististe de montar as Tunze,ou estão ai algures camufladas??


Não Luis Carrilho, ainda não desiste das tunzes, lá para Julho, quando chegar uns extras.
As que estão é só para remediar.
O teu ainda demora muito?
Estás mesmo com azar.

Colocada por Luis Rodrigues 


> 2 sugestões apenas, se for ainda possível, substituir a grelha de escoamento da coluna seca por uma em acrílico transparente (tornando-a muito menos visível). Substituir as bombas que tens penduradas por nano-stream.


Boas Luis Rodrigues

A respeito da grelha já tinha pensado nisso, e vou mudar, referente as bombas já respondi mais a cima.
Vou colocar 2 Tunze 6100 com o multicontrolador, as nano-stream não dão para o meu aquário.




> Os hepatus portam-se bem um com o outro?


De vez enquando andam a trolha.
Se conseguir apanhar um depois vendo.

Fiquem bem

João A Alves

----------


## João A Alves

Boas

Mais umas fotos só com as actinias.

















Cumprimentos

João Alves

----------


## Silvia Rocha

> Boas
> 
> Mais umas fotos só com as actinias.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SºR JOAO OS MEUS PARABENS 
o seu aquario esta cada vez melhor 
e sem deixar as cereias de parte como vai a familia?
espero que tudo bem 
continue estou a adorar ver o desenvolvimento desse seu sonho que tanbem eu contribui para q se tornasse realidade
 :Coradoeolhos:   :SbSourire:  
beijos para todos e que um dia destes lhe consiga dar os parabens pessoalmente 
atenciosamente,Silvia rocha
(mana da Marisa)

----------


## João A Alves

Boas :Olá:  

Como vai a Exª Srª Silvia.
Espero que esteja a correr tudo bem consigo e com o resto da familia sobretudo a pequenota.
É verdade tambêm tem uma pequena parte de contribuição, e isto vai indo devagarinho.

Um beijinho

João Alves

----------


## Miguel Fernandes

exelente aquario sem duvida!!

é pena ter-se livrado do pyglophites! era um xelente exemplar!!!
ja agora pela sua experienxia em que corais o peixe mordiscava mais??
é que penso colocar um no meu!! mas nao sei ao certo quais os corais que poderei manter com esse peixe!! em termos de manutençao é muito difixil de manter?? 

cumprimentos

----------


## João A Alves

Boas Miguel




> é pena ter-se livrado do pyglophites! era um xelente exemplar!!!
> ja agora pela sua experienxia em que corais o peixe mordiscava mais??
> é que penso colocar um no meu!! mas nao sei ao certo quais os corais que poderei manter com esse peixe!! em termos de manutençao é muito difixil de manter??


Obrigado pelo teu elogio.
Desfiz-me do pyglophites, porque já andava a bicar só no Sarcophyton, mas já estou um arrependido, é um peixe lindo.
Para mim não foi difícil de manter, comia de tudo e estava impecável.

Cumprs

João Alves

----------


## João A Alves

Boas 

Aqui vão umas fotos novas, do meu aquário.































Espero que gostem

Cumprs 

João Alves

----------


## Jose Neves

Boas joao, esta cada vez melhor, parabens e execelentes fotos

----------


## João A Alves

Boas José Neves  :Olá:  

Obrigado pelo teu comentário. :Pracima:  

Cumprs

João Alves

----------


## Pedro Conceição

Boas!

Depois de mais uma vesita a casa do meu grande amigo João Alves, deixo aqui as fotos do magnifico aqua que ele tem!

----------


## Pedro Conceição

Amigo João...continua, quero ver isso mais cheio!

Abraços,
Pedro.

----------


## Jose Neves

Mais um artista das fotos :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:  estas de parabens

Eu a ver as vossas fotos ate tenho vergonha de colocar as minhas :yb665:   :yb665:   :yb665:   :yb665:  .

----------


## Pedro Conceição

> Mais um artista das fotos   estas de parabens
> 
> Eu a ver as vossas fotos ate tenho vergonha de colocar as minhas    .


José,
não sei que máquina tens, mas se uma pessoa tiver uma boa máquina, consegue tirar sempre umas boas fotos! Uma boa máquina não quer dizer ter muitos megapixels e tudo mais! Tenho uma Canon D30 (não é a 30D...a minha é modelo profissional de há 10 anos atrás) que faz 3,1Mp, mas depois aliada a uma boa lente.....é só disparar e em modo automatico (P).

Abraços,
Pedro.

----------


## João A Alves

Boas Pedro

As fotos estão muito boas.
Obrigado, quando houver mais novidades digo-te.

Fica bem

João Alves

----------


## Luis Rosa

Olá João. Que belo reef! Ainda me lembro quando passei aí com o Diogo e César e estava a começar! Muito bom! Agora é investir na circulação!  :Big Grin: 


Cumps

----------


## João A Alves

Boas Lúis




> Olá João. Que belo reef! Ainda me lembro quando passei aí com o Diogo e César e estava a começar! Muito bom! Agora é investir na circulação! 
> 
> 
> Cumps


Já tenho circulação nova, coloquei hoje 2 Tunzes de 6100+ multicontrolador 7095.
É uma grande diferença, da que tinha.

João Alves

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas...

Olá João... Agora sim, isso tem circulação à "maneira"!! Foi um bom investimento, o que fizeste às outras bombas? Eu se fosse a ti tentava colocar alguma circulação por baixo da ilha!!


Um abraço...  :Wink:

----------


## João A Alves

Boas José Duarte




> Agora sim, isso tem circulação à "maneira"!!


Pois é, não tem nada a ver com a anterior.




> Eu se fosse a ti tentava colocar alguma circulação por baixo da ilha!!


Mas é isso exactamente que vou fazer.

Um abraço

JoãoA lves

----------


## João A Alves

Boas

Aqui estão mais umas fotos do meu aquário.






Esta caca foi tirada numa semana





Cumprs

João Alves

----------


## João A Alves

Boas 

Aqui vão umas fotos de novo equipamentos que coloquei no aquário.
Troquei o escumadorque é agora um ATI Bubble Master 250  e o reactor de cálcio Dy.









Um abraço

João Alves

----------


## João A Alves

Boas

Aproveitando o fim de semana prolongado, faz uma geral ao aquãrio incloindo uns testes que deu os seguintes resultados;

Temperatura---25º
Sanilidade-----1024
Kh-------------12
Ph------------8.2(noturno para o aquário só com a luz de dia)
                    6.8 na saida do reactor de cálcio
Amónia-------0-0,1 mg
Nitritos-------0,025 mg
Nitratos------20 mg 
Phosphat----0 mg
Cálcio-------460 mg
Magnesium--1800 mg

Qual a vossa opinião?

Cumprs 

João Alves

----------


## João A Alves

Boas 

Hoje tive visitas ao meu aquário, uma delas foi a do Marcos cavaleiro.
Veio ajudar-me a montar o controlador de ph, e apanhar este lindo peixe que tenho para oferecer, há candidatos?  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624: 









Depois digam quem o quer. :yb624:   :yb624:  
Já estou com saudades :yb620:   :yb620:  

Cumprs 

João Alves

----------


## João Filipe Ramos

mais uns 20 cozidos e uma grade de cerveja, apenas para acompanhar  :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## João A Alves

Boas 

João então fazemos assim trás a grade de cervejas, que eu vou ver se arranjo mais uns. :yb624:   :yb624: .

João Alves

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas
bem tentei enganar o joao, ainda lhe fiz proposta do tacho mas ele nao aceitou :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Luis MF Rodrigues

Boas João

Esse é um daqueles que gostam de "marisco"? :yb624:  

Abraço

----------


## João A Alves

Boas




> Boas
> bem tentei enganar o joao, ainda lhe fiz proposta do tacho mas ele nao aceitou


Marcos como não oferecestes as cervejas tinha que arranjar alguêm. :yb624:   :yb624:  :yb624:  
 E esse alguêm já apareceu o João ramos. :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :Xmassmile:   :Xmascheers:  




> Boas João
> 
> Esse é um daqueles que gostam de "marisco"? 
> 
> Abraço


Luis, porquê achas que eu o tirei, o comer dele já ficava mais caro que o meu. :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

Um abraço

João Alves

----------


## João A Alves

Boas  :Xmascheers:  

Aqui vão mais umas fotos do meu aquário.
Desculpem á fotos que vão um pouco desfocadas.





























Apreciem

Um abraço  :Xmascheers:  

João Alves

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

Muito Bom o aquario, sim senhor :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:  

Parabens :tutasla:  

Abraço

----------


## João A Alves

Boas

Algumas fotos do meu aquário passado um Ano.

























Cumprs

João Alves

----------


## João A Alves

Mais umas

























Cumprs

JoãoA lves

----------


## João A Alves

E por fim as últimas



















E é tudo

Cumprs

João Alves

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas...

João isso começa a ficar povoado!! Agora é deixar crescer com calma!!!

Um abraço!

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Olá João, muito interessante :Pracima: . Apenas te sugiro, tendo tu um layout em "ilha" muito agradável e natural, que arrumes melhor esses lps`s e o _lobophyton_(pelo menos parece ser). Como estão, pousados no areão de forma um bocadinho artificial, dão um aspecto menos natural ao aquário e até te prejudica a leitura do layout. Tenta agrupar um ou outro no areão junto à base de uma rocha, a _acanthastrea_ assim como o _lobophyton_ podem mesmo estar em cima dela, numa zona inferior.

Cumprimentos,

----------


## João A Alves

Boas




> João isso começa a ficar povoado!! Agora é deixar crescer com calma!!!


José ainda tenho muito espaço como sabes, vou devagarinho, mas ainda estou com ideia de por mais alguns.




> Olá João, muito interessante. Apenas te sugiro, tendo tu um layout em "ilha" muito agradável e natural, que arrumes melhor esses lps`s e o lobophyton(pelo menos parece ser). Como estão, pousados no areão de forma um bocadinho artificial, dão um aspecto menos natural ao aquário e até te prejudica a leitura do layout. Tenta agrupar um ou outro no areão junto à base de uma rocha, a acanthastrea assim como o lobophyton podem mesmo estar em cima dela, numa zona inferior.


Paulo vou experimentar a tua ideia, para ver como fica.

Um abraço

João Alves

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Muito bem João, um dia destes gostava de te fazer uma visita para ver o aquário ao vivo.

Pode ser apenas impressão minha mas pelas fotos parece-me que os SPS estão a crescer pouco. As Montiporas de prato (M. carpicornis) crescem muito rápido e as extremidades costumam apresentar uma tonalidade mais clara. Nos meus aquários concluí que fazendo poucas mudanças de água o crescimento abranda, talvez por falta de certos nutrientes vestigiários ("trace elements") ou então acumulação excessiva de substâncias alelopáticas (guerra química) ou outras que perturbam o metabolismo destes corais. Mas pode ser apenas uma impressão errada.

O teu Naso é espectacular! O Zanclus porta-se bem???

----------


## João A Alves

Boas Ricardo




> Muito bem João, um dia destes gostava de te fazer uma visita para ver o aquário ao vivo.


Ricardo é quando quiseres é só apitares e combinarmos, mandei-te MP.




> O teu Naso é espectacular! O Zanclus porta-se bem???[/


Mais ou menos, de vez enquando lembra-se de bicar.

Um abraço

JoãoA lves

----------


## João A Alves

Boas 

Umas fotimhas para animar















Cumprs

João Alves

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas João  :Olá:  


Isso está a ficar composto!!!

Só tenho pena que tenhas vendido a eflorescens!!  :Icon Cry:   Assim já não te posso cravar uns frags :yb624:   :yb624:  

Agora a sério, era um coral que iria valorizar o teu aquário!!!

Um abraço! :SbOk:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Sim senhor um belo aquario, espero poder chegar a um 1/3 desse nivel!! :Admirado:  
Parabens pelo o lindo aquario 
Continuaçao de um bom projecto  :SbOk:  

Cump.
Anthony

----------


## João A Alves

Boas 

Fiz uma remodelação no meu aquário, isto dá bastante trabalho, muita  paciência e muita desarrumação.
Aqui vão umas fotos do mesmo.













O Aquário antes


Agora


Cumprs

João Alves

----------


## Filipe Silva

Boas, deu mesmo muito trabalho...  :JmdALEnvers:  


Acho que está melhor mas ainda podes melhorar, o que aconselho era comprares umas lajes bem grandes mesmo, vais ver que vai ficar com um aspecto melhor!


Isto a meu ver claro... 


 :SbOk2:

----------


## Luis MF Rodrigues

Boas joão

granda trabalheira aposto.

a sugestão que dou é que não faças o vale tão ao meio, em termos visuais não é muito bom. Alem do mais os montes estão demasiado simetricos.
Normalmente nos plantados aponta-se os vales para ficarem a 1/3 do aquario e nos salgados tb fica melhor.

abraço

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi João

Desculpa mas não conseguiste fazer uma coisa natural como devia ser a tua ideia  :yb668:  

Acho que mais devido a muitas rochas pequenas ,parece mais um monte de pedra que um recife.

Ja que mexeste nisso podias mudar para uma coisa nova ,com uns pratos grandes podia parecer mais natural ,eu vi na Naturaline uns pratos de RM bem bonitos que iam ficar ai 5 estrelas. :SbOk:  


Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

Olá João

Em primeiro lugar dar te os parabéns pelo teu aquário, e elogiar a coragem que tiveste em mudar ou renovar o teu aquário, porque ao contrário do que possa parecer é um risco enorme mexer num sistema equilibrado, sob o risco de ele destabilizar e provocar dissabores enormes.
Olhando agora para o layout que fizeste, na minha sincera opinao, retiraste um pouco o aspecto natural que o teu aquário apresentava e tornaste o deveras artificial.
Penso tambem com a introdução de uns reefsplates, poderias criar umas plataformas de modo a dar um aspecto natural, pois é unicamente a unica coisa que ai falta.
Boa sorte e agora é colocar frags e disfrutar dos crescimentos :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  


abraço
Paulo Oliveira

----------


## João A Alves

Boas 

Devido á minha primeira renovção não ter corrido da melhor maneira, e havendo algumas opiniões, voltei a mudar o layout.
Aqui vaõ algumas fotos.


Centro

Digam de sua justiça

Cumprs 

João Alves

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi João.

Já está muito melhor ,mas ainda pode ser melhorado tenta não colocares os corais ainda e durante esta semana vais tendo novas ideias ,tenho a certeza que devagar chegas lá. :SbOk:  


Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> Boas 
> 
> Devido á minha primeira renovção não ter corrido da melhor maneira, e havendo algumas opiniões, voltei a mudar o layout.
> Aqui vaõ algumas fotos.
> 
> 
> Centro
> 
> Digam de sua justiça
> ...



Olá João

Esta renovação está 5*****, até parece que o aquário parece maior, gosto realmente desse layout, agora é só dispor os corais de forma a que fiquem bem nos patamares escolhidos.

abraço

Paulo Oliveira

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas...

João, como o Rogério e o Paulo já disseram, está 5 *****!  :Palmas:  

É um facto que quem tem uma esposa e filhas que gostem do nosso hobie, é meio caminho para o sucesso! Parabéns e continua... Mas agora é deixar crescer, com calma!!  :SbOk:  

Abraços! :SbOk3:

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

realmente para te dizer a verdade agora da primeira vez achei que tinha ficado muito muito mau :Prabaixo:  não disse nada porque gostos sao gostos e isso é muito relactivo

mas desta vez sou obrigado a dizer tá mesmo 5***** :Pracima:   :Pracima:

----------


## João A Alves

Boas

Obrigado pelos vossos comentário.
De facto está melhor agora do que antes, há mais espaço e como diz Paulo J. Oliveira o aquário em si parece maior.
O Hepatus e o Naso depois do layout andaram ao estalo. já viram dois titãns, estava a ver que aquilo vinha abaixo. :yb624:   :yb624:  

Cumprs 

João Alves

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

sim esta muito melhor  :Palmas:  
Ja agora quantos KG de rocha tens no aquario? Este e o layout defenitivo ou inda vais por rocha?
Parabens ta muito porreiro  :SbOk3:

----------


## João A Alves

Boas Anthony 




> sim esta muito melhor  
> Ja agora quantos KG de rocha tens no aquario? Este e o layout defenitivo ou inda vais por rocha?
> Parabens ta muito porreiro


Este é o layout defenitivo, neste momento não sei bem, mas uns 70/80 kg.
Agora só pesando a que tenho na sump, que vou vender.

Cumprs

João Alves

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Boas Anthony 
> 
> 
> 
> Este é o layout defenitivo, neste momento não sei bem, mas uns 70/80 kg.
> Agora só pesando a que tenho na sump, que vou vender.
> 
> Cumprs
> 
> João Alves


Boa nao tenho duvida que seja, se for grandes pedras e se enviares po algarve pode ser que façamos negocio.
Se pensares nisso diz qualquer coisa.
 :SbOk3:

----------


## Filipe Silva

Espectáculoooooooooooooo  :SbOk:  


Muito bom mesmo!!!!! 



Bom trabalho  :SbSourire20:  

Abrs  :SbSalut:

----------


## João A Alves

Boas

Alguêm me pode como posso fazer desaparecer estas algas.





Cumprs

João Alves

----------


## Filipe Silva

> Boas
> 
> Alguêm me pode como posso fazer desaparecer estas algas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cumprs
> ...


Os turbos da nossa costa gostam de as comer!

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas João... Tens feito TPA's? 

A salária não petisca? A meu ver remove-as à mão/escova e faz TPA's com fartura... 

E como diz o Filipe... Turbos!

Abraços!!!

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Boas Joao

Nao te podendo ajudar na alga, gostava de ver uma fotos do aquario actualizadas, que que dizes? :Coradoeolhos:  

 :SbOk3:

----------


## João A Alves

Boas

*Filipe Silva*
Pois é tenho que ir procurar.

*José Duarte Francisco*
A minha Salária saltou fora á já um tempo, tenho que ir comprar outra.
Elá terá que ser tenho que ir alombar.

*Anthony Rosado Neto*
Quando estiver um pouco melhor irei por umas fótós, é que com a mexida que fiz no aquário ficou um pouco maluco, mas aguarda mais uns dias.

Um abraço 

João Alves

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> ...
> 
> *Anthony Rosado Neto*
> Quando estiver um pouco melhor irei por umas fótós, é que com a mexida que fiz no aquário ficou um pouco maluco, mas aguarda mais uns dias.
> 
> Um abraço 
> 
> João Alves


Boas...

João é normal que assim tenha sido!! Remexeram-se detritos, é normal que tenhas picos de "compostos azotados" e como consequência algas!

Abre lá os cordões à bolsa e compra uma salária, mete uns turbos, cerites, ermitas, faz umas TPA's regulares e "valentes", vais ver que daqui a nada essas algas desaparecem!!!

Abraços!!!

----------


## Jorge Neves

Olá Alves

O que vou dizer,pode valer o que vale...mas enquanto adicionei Stroncio e Iodo,tive uma explosão dessas algas...que controlava na medida do possível com uma escova de dentes presa a uma vareta ( luta quase vã ).
Digo-te já que as Salárias ( pelo menos as minhas (2)...nem as cheiram,assim como oStrighosos e o Flavescens.
Desapareceram como por magia depois que deixei de adicionar os elemetos em cima referidos.
Um abraço.

Jorge Neves

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Boas
> 
> *Filipe Silva*
> Pois é tenho que ir procurar.
> 
> *José Duarte Francisco*
> A minha Salária saltou fora á já um tempo, tenho que ir comprar outra.
> Elá terá que ser tenho que ir alombar.
> 
> ...


Boas

Sim eu espero Joao nao ha problema.

 :SbOk3:

----------


## João A Alves

Boas Jorge Neves

Mas eu não adiciono nada disso e nunca tive problemas de algas neste aquário, foi só depois da mexida.
No aquário antigo sim , tive umas algas flamentosas que depois desapareceram

Um abraço

João Alves

----------


## Jorge Neves

Ok Alves

Como disse vale o que vale,mas comigo foi o que aconteceu.
Não foi devido a carga orgãnica pois tenho oito peixes,treze corais moles e dois duros (Montiporas) e o àqua tem 650Lts de àgua livre e com a experiência de 46 anos de aquariofilia...não deixo os meus peixes passar fome mas tambem não os sobrealimento.
Tenta uma boa equipa de limpeza.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## João A Alves

Boas

Aqui estão umas fotos, não há muitas novidades mas alguns com mais crescimento.
























Cumprs

João Alves

----------


## Pedro Lopes

:SbOk3: MUITO BOM

----------

